

Is there a future for a social aggregator aimed at personal use? - jecs
http://www.mygarble.com/
Garble&#x27;s my creation but I&#x27;m wondering, will this idea ever take off? Alternion seem to manage to stay afloat but nobody I know has even heard of it, let alone uses it. Threadsy tried and failed. There&#x27;s NetVibes, but, again, nobody ever uses it for personal use as far as I know.<p>Technically Garble is possible. But can it ever take off? I think I&#x27;ve been wasting my time.
======
jecs
Here's the text as a comment, because I can't see how to view it...

+++

Garble's my creation but I'm wondering, will this idea ever take off?
Alternion seem to manage to stay afloat but nobody I know has even heard of
it, let alone uses it. Threadsy tried and failed. There's NetVibes, but,
again, nobody ever uses it for personal use as far as I know.

Technically Garble is possible. But can it ever take off? I think I've been
wasting my time.

+++

I'm looking for other people's views here, essentially.

